# gonna drop the nexus for xmas and switch to iphone



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep... I'm gonna bite the bullet and do it. JB has been awesome and I love android but i seriously can't take this crap battery life all the time. It's too annoying to constantly worry about my battery life and having to baby it when i go out or go on an adventure. I thought by now all this would be fixed but it's not. I don't see much hope for devices in the near future either.

I'm going to miss this sexy screen and customization.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah leave 15hrs of battery life for 8hrs with a small screen and the phone for the technologically retarded, congratulations!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Other than to incite argument, what's your point?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

impulse101 said:


> Other than to incite argument, what's your point?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I guess just see if anybody else feels the same / conversation piece.


----------



## djkeller3 (Jul 13, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> Yep... I'm gonna bite the bullet and do it. JB has been awesome and I love android but i seriously can't take this crap battery life all the time. It's too annoying to constantly worry about my battery life and having to baby it when i go out or go on an adventure. I thought by now all this would be fixed but it's not. I don't see much hope for devices in the near future either.
> 
> I'm going to miss this sexy screen and customization.


Well good bye then. Hope you like being dictated by Apple because they will lock you down and bleed you dry. Kinda like choosing communism over freedom.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

djkeller3 said:


> Well good bye then. Hope you like being dictated by Apple because they will lock you down and bleed you dry. Kinda like choosing communism over freedom.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 not much difference these days between the the two!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol well the phone will suit you if you can't manage your battery life on this phone then you will be happy with the iPhone but have nothing to really customize you will be bored really fast I'm sure also why post it you should know people are going to be rather annoyed ( I am actually) so yea like everyone else will say gtfo and don't look back cause we don't like yer kind round here xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

All I know is this... my wife keeps a charger on her everywhere she goes. She has a crapple phone.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

My gf has an iphone 4 and gets pretty good battery life. BUT, it's all user dependant. She makes maybe 4 calls a day and all are under 5 minutes, sends/receives a total of maybe 100 texts a day and is on Facebook checking crap every hour for about 15 minutes. She goes about 3 days on a charge. If I was using an iphone though it would be charging every night lol. I'm on my phone alot... 
But hey, if you wanna go to an iphone, more power to you and I hope that you'll be happy with your decision! Good luck 

Sent from the hand of Zeus!


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> Yep... I'm gonna bite the bullet and do it. JB has been awesome and I love android but i seriously can't take this crap battery life all the time. It's too annoying to constantly worry about my battery life and having to baby it when i go out or go on an adventure. I thought by now all this would be fixed but it's not. I don't see much hope for devices in the near future either.
> 
> I'm going to miss this sexy screen and customization.


if you're on Verizon the gs3 should be much better for battery life than the gnex. I don't want to give up my nexus or unlimited.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> if you're on Verizon the gs3 should be much better for battery life than the gnex. I don't want to give up my nexus or unlimited.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm in a similar situation, definitely don't want to give up unlimited data although I've had an upgrade available since July. I can't lie, I'd be intrigued to see how the new iphone's battery life stacks up against other current LTE android devices. Apple claims 8 hours of LTE broswing which is well over double what you could feasibly get out of this device. I'm guessing the S3 is going to be a bit more competitive with battery life, although I haven't seen anyone reporting anything like 8 hours of screen time on LTE. The camera is another point that is likely going to go in the iphone's favor, although I'd be very interested in seeing camera comparisons between it and the SIII.

I don't really understand the vitriol towards people that are interested in Apple devices, I don't think that liking android precludes you from ever liking any other smartphone. I love tech, regardless of the OS or manufacturer (new Lumia 920 looks interesting too), and while I definitely take issue with some of Apple's policies and practices, I think it's kind of ignorant and blind to say that they don't make nice hardware. There's a level of polish and attention to detail with the construction of their products that isn't matched by android OEMs for the most part.

Feel free to flame me, but I don't think I'm really saying anything untrue here. Will I get the new iphone? Probably not, although I'll definitely read reviews and comparisons because it interests me. I'd like to see what's in the pipeline for the next nexus devices before I'd even think about ditching my GN (which I may not do for a while since it does a great job for 98% of what I need it to do).


----------



## dg4prez (Jan 5, 2012)

Am i the only one who read this thread and didn't give a shit? so what? enjoy your iphone. it doesn't affect anyone.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Why not just get a Razr Maxx HD?


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Am i the only one who read this thread and didn't give a shit? so what? enjoy your iphone. it doesn't affect anyone.


Probably not. If you don't care then why'd you waste time reading it and replying? Some people like discussions and debates. You're just as ignorant as any fanboy.


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

nobody cares cool story bro


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

8 hours of screen time with LTE won't happen on the new iPhone, I don't care what Apple's claims are. The battery is smaller than the GSIII battery and GSIII battery you can suck 4 hours of screen time on LTE. Granted its a bigger screen, but the difference considering the iPhone battery is smaller is not double. Won't happen. It'll last 8 hours on LTE, but I doubt that means with the screen on









I don't have a problem with good tech too. But if you think the iPhone 5 is good tech compared to the latest Android phones out there, you gotta be kidding. There is absolutely nothing with the hardware that is given that is "revolutionary" and hasn't been done better by Android already. I was HOPING to see something better from iPhone, as a stronger Apple means a stronger Android (more competitions pushes both parties to perform better) but the hardware in this device is nothing to really get excited about.

Hell it won't even do data+voice properly - and no NFC.

Sammy's ad spells it out pretty clearly even though a lot of the stuff on their list is just fluff in Touchwiz that nobody uses - but it also ignores some of the greater reasons people go to Android. (Better gmail integration/google app integration; open-source nature, third-party app friendly, more easily customizable... etc) Software features are debatable for either side as that's user preference. But as far as hardware... no way.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Why not just get a Razr Maxx HD?


Not a motorola fan, never have been.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Good bye

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

I would just buy a couple of batteries. They're really cheap on ebay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

ElectroFetish said:


> I guess just see if anybody else feels the same / conversation piece.


From my family's experience (mom and bro have iPhone 4, dad has Android devices) you will get better battery life, and if that is most important to you, then you are making the logical choice. I like their devices OK but like many others here much prefer the openness of Android devices/OSes, and Android hardware (other than battery life!) does seem more advanced. For these, I can deal with suboptimal battery life.

I deal with my GNex's life with a spare charger, 2100 OEM batteries, and ROM/kernel combos that focus on trimming the fat... Hope you enjoy the iPhone, it takes all kinds to make the world go 'round.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sg3 battery life is top of the line for any smart phone..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Going iphone over battery life? Why not try the razr maxx? Hopefully the other manufacturers will start taking battery life seriously like Motorola. If they put their ports on the bottom and had freely unlockable bootloaders Motorola would make the perfect phone. Amoled, onscreen buttons, battery, small phone size, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT (Jun 12, 2012)

F*** the iPhone. That's it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bye bye! Enjoy Steve's phone!

This really is the only thing that needs to be said to any thread like this. Plain and simple.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> you must be retarded if you've actually convinced yourself that the iphone's battery is worse.
> 
> I guess just see if anybody else feels the same / conversation piece.


 Not really. You've inherited Apple's Arrogance. Enjoy the closed garden.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it's a nice device personally. I am so used to tinkering with android that it'd be tough to go back to an iPhone(had the first gen). After you get it, let us(or just me) know how battery life really is with use of you don't mind.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

A bigger screen, fast processor and lte... good luck with that better battery life.

The 4s is bad enough. Don't let the door hit you...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah hey hey hey. Gooooodbye

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Why all the hostility? Too many people in this particular thread are starting to act like the apple sheep of android. The best part of android is choice. His choice is to try a different system. Yes you will get more battery life (I had to use an iPhone for a week before my nexus came in) but that's it. I say most likely you will be back but until then enjoy your new toy and see ya later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

droidmakespwn said:


> Why all the hostility? Too many people in this particular thread are starting to act like the apple sheep of android. The best part of android is choice. His choice is to try a different system. Yes you will get more battery life (I had to use an iPhone for a week before my nexus came in) but that's it. I say most likely you will be back but until then enjoy your new toy and see ya later.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Maybe cause this is a nexus forum....Let em go post on an Apple forum. We don't care.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> I'm going to miss this sexy screen and customization.


Customization on iOS? Meh. Have fun waiting for a jailbreak for iOS 6. I waited and waited...and waited some more...for the iOS 4 jailbreak. I finally gave up and sold my iphone 4, got my first android phone, and never looked back.

Do whatever works for you. But I personally will never spend another dime on a product made by such an arrogant, greedy, and hypocritical company.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Better buy it fast before HTC and Samsung seek an injunction. They have the LTE patents.

Interwebbings enabled by default


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> Better buy it fast before HTC and Samsung seek an injunction. They have the LTE patents.
> 
> Interwebbings enabled by default


 That's nothing compared to what Motorola and Google are suing for. Motorola's Patents make Apple cry...


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Any phone with a big screen will have bad battery life until either:
we develop a new highly efficient battery tech
or develop new display tech that requires very little power

If you want good battery, the iPhone doesnt have it either. Look into the HTC EVO 4G LTE or the Droid RAZR MAXX, those have the best battery life I have seen on a modern smartphone with a big screen. The EVO 3D with lots of mods and the AnthraX kernel will also get great battery life, but the performance isnt as good as the newer phones.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> you must be retarded if you've actually convinced yourself that the iphone's battery is worse.


You must be retarded if you're switching to an iCrap.


----------



## cheeseisgood (Jun 8, 2012)

The iPhone has OK battery life. Obviously I haven't tried the new one, but the 4 and 4s are just OK.

I don't hate the iPhone, I just hate Apple, and because of that, I'll never buy one of their products for myself. That, and to me it's just a hive mind mentality. Jimmy Kimmel just did a bit on how Apple is hype over substance.

Especially with the newest iteration of the phone is just catching up with the market of last Christmas.

And the biggest factor for me: it's just an incredibly boring device. No customization, no tweaks, roms, ect...
Not a fan.

You can buy like a 4400 milliamp battery for the gnex, with battery saving tweaks you'd get better battery life than the Razor MAXX, and certainly better than the iPhone.

All that being said, is there really a reason for all the venomous comments? Isn't this a forum for open discussion? This sounds like a cry for help to me. Like the OP needs someone to talk him off the ledge









Kidding. But seriously, if you want an iphone, get one. If you're really convinced it's the best phone, you've already talked yourself into it. Me, I would miss Android too much. Every time I use my fiancé's iPhone for a few minutes, I just want to throw it because to me the lack of customization, inability to change settings and my own perceived clumsiness of the UI infuriate me.

Just my 2 bits.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I love how everyone is so quick to comment on something like this and bash people but when it comes to helping a fellow rootz member with a simple question or help with anything, things go in answered for days or completely. Obviously this dude is being an attention whore for posting something this absurd onto an android website but at the end of the day you know what you want and like. Sitting here saying why would you do that or i hope you die in a fire, as someone stated which whether you were being sarcastic or not that's just not something you say to someone but anyway my point being this guys an attention wanter and is ganna get an iPhone if he wants. Regardless what anyone else here says.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Might as well delete your account here, including other android sites, and head your ass over to some iCrap forum site. Then you can fit right in with the hipster fanboys reserved circle jerks and start your introduction how badass it will be taking your new iCrap to Starbucks while surfing the web over WiFi and conjuring up what a badass Starbucks drink you'll order shortly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kekspernikai (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread and every venomous comment in it is the most ridiculous thing I've ever read on this site.

Sent from my Nexus


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

LexiconDevil said:


> I hope you die in a fire.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


thats a pretty shitty thing to say. The guy just wants better battery. Are you paying for his next device? Didnt think so... The phone war crap is so ignorant and played out. Seriously you should really think before you say such ignorant and terrible things like that to someone. Especially over something as stupid as ones choice of cellular device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Any nothing of value was lost.

This guy makes a troll thread and expects people to actually positively.

It's dated hardware because the phone was released 9 months ago, but it's battery life is fine if you take 20 minutes and manage it properly. But that's beside the point because complaining about battery life on a 4.65" SAMOLED with LTE is like buying a Lamborghini and complaining about the gas mileage. Enjoy the iphone, hope you like walking into a room and seeing 20 other people who have the exact same phone as you.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Honestly can a mod shut this thread down? Its ridiculous its a phone Jesus Christ. Its his decision. Yeah like I said earlier he's an ATTENTION WHORE but you guys took it way to far.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Not trying to hate or anything but why not grab a couple batteries and an extra wall charger?

I would hate to base my decision on battery life but at least with android you have the option of swapping in another battery....not to mention it uses micro USB....which are EVERYWHERE. good luck finding an iPhone charger when you need one..let alone the "lightning" or "thunder" or whatever its called cable.

Either way I hope you enjoy whatever you do...the nexus is a fantastic device and so is the iPhone. Its just not for me


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> you must be retarded if you've actually convinced yourself that the iphone's battery is worse.
> 
> I guess just see if anybody else feels the same / conversation piece.


I've considered the same thing for the exact same reasons. I can't tell you how many times my phone decided to drain battery like crazy on nights I would be out and screwed if it died. I donated the the Chargecard's kickstarter and it'll be arriving in November so that'll help some of my problem. However Samsung and Motorola (more so Moto) are really cramming huge batteries into these things. That combined with strictly manual syncing when I know I'll need the battery to last I'm starting to escape the problem.
I also read that the iPhone 5 was rated at 8 hours on LTE so hopefully by xmas we'll have a more solid idea on the battery life on the Android flagships at the time and the iPHone 5
Alas, to each their own. The iPhone is still better than a flip phone lol. To the flamers: it's like a clothing preference what phone you buy relax.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

^^agree.. Best $30 I ever spent on my phone was an external battery charger and spare batteries.. hell, i keep one fully charged in my wallet in case I pass out drunk at a friends house or break during down with 3% battery left or somethin and don't have time to charge it the next day b4 work.. Gf has an iPhone, yeah it gets better battery but I at least have an emergency option if I need it, she doesn't..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Yawn..... boring squabble...

Interwebbings enabled by default


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

I love to see how many people act like they are defending their sisters honor when someone appears to disparage android. I will not buy apple for my own reasons , and love playing with android , but damn folks , stop taking things personal .
Now , on to the O.P. comments . How or why do you think that the new Iphone will have better battery life ? It will be roughly the size of a droid Razr , not the maxx , hows the battery life in that with lte ? Absolute crap. The main reason is LTE . Apple MIGHT manage battery usage better ( I would argue that ) but they don't have any new battery technology that they have stolen and patented so no magic there . I'm not sure what kind of usage you think is "normal" , but batteries have limitations . Right now , I've got 13 hours on battery , 2hr 13m of on screen time , 2hr 42min on calls , 50 or so texts , a few emails and I have 41% battery left . I spent 3 hours in an area that it has to constantly hunt for any cell signal which is hard on the battery too. My phone is at least on par with a 4s for battery life , if not better . You are going to be sadly disappointed when you switch and find out that iphone doesn't last any longer , and you have screwed yourself out of the spare battery option you have now .
Build quality , ehhh. How'd that external antenna thing go for them ? Oh , yea , push the phone out , while they have a job listing for an antenna engineer to fix it after the fact. The glass back that has shattered on numerous devices when a grain of sand got between it and a case ? The adhesive issues with the screens ? I don't think that they are doing anything better than other phone manufacturers , other than marketing . Every phone manufacturer has issues , in my opinion draw .
So it looks to me like you want something better than the Galaxy has been for you , and you jumped to the new shiny thing, even though its not really what you want . Less custom options , smaller screen , older tech , and possibly crappier battery life and hopefully injunctions for LTE patents ( good enough for the goose , good enough to screw apple back) .
If you want to simplify your life by not having to deal with choices and options , but have a device that works , then enjoy the iphone , I know plenty of people that it works great for and honestly hold no ill will toward you if you choose to join them . If you want a device that works , can be customized endlessly , and you have tons of hardware and manufacturer options , then I would recommend you do some research and pick the right android for your needs .


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I HATE the iPhone as well but who cares wtf phone/tablet someone else wants to buy with THEIR OWN MONEY? Enough insults have been slung so thread is locked.


----------

